# Höhenverstellbarer Schreibtisch welcher ?



## Nathenhale (10. November 2020)

Servus PCGH Community,
ich weiß das ist nicht wirklich ein Hardware Thema wollte ich aber trotzdem fragen.
Welchen Höhenverstellbarer Schreibtisch habt ihr? Oder habt ihr euch einen eigenen zusammengebaut ?

ich Plane das ganze im Moment so zu machen.








						Tischplatte Tablo Eiche 180 x 90 cm
					

Tischplatte Tablo Eiche Massivholz unbehandelt 180 x 90 cm      Auswahl:  1 x Tischplatte Tablo Eiche Massivholz unbehandelt 180 x 90 cm…




					www.maison-esto.de
				











						StandXT Schreibtisch höhenverstellbar elektrisch - Basic
					

Der einmotorige elektrisch höhenverstellbare Schreibtisch ist wesentlich kostengünstiger als andere Stehpulte und eignet sich perfekt für Büros, Home-Office, Privathaushalte und die meisten Arbeitsumgebungen. Dank unserer einfachen Steuerung können Anpassungen mit einem Tastendruck vorgenommen...




					standxt.de
				



Spricht etwas gegen diese Zusammenstellung ? 
Kennt ihr bessere und günstigere Alternativen?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## rabe08 (10. November 2020)

Ist schon eine tolle Kombi. Platte sieht schick aus. Preislich günstiger wäre Ikea, allerdings ohne so eine schicke Platte. Vorteil Ikea: da das Ding sehr verbreitet ist, haben sich schon Bastler mit dem Teil beschäftigt und es gibt Anleitungen, wie man die Steuerung für kleines Geld aufmotzen kann und z.B. Höhen speichern und direkt anfahren kann.


----------



## Finallin (10. November 2020)

Sehe ich das richtig das das Gestell "nur" 1000mm breit ist?
Dann sehe eine Platte mit 1800mm breite darauf glaube ich nicht so ideal aus.
Würde halt auch die Bewegungsfreiheit unterm Schreibtisch deutlich einschränken meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Nathenhale (10. November 2020)

Das gestellt kann man bis zu 1,6m breite ausfahren.
@rabe kannst du mir einen Link oder Namen zu dem Gestell(Schreibtisch) von Ikea zukommen lassen ?
Edit:
Sehe gerade das alle IKEA Schreibtisch zu klein sind (160x80) reicht nicht ganz.
möchte ja 180x90


----------



## Finallin (10. November 2020)

Jetzt überlege ich doch glatt meinen Schreibtisch auch mal umzubauen, das er höhenverstellbar ist.  (Falls möglich)
Bei StandXT ist das Pro- Modell leider nur bis 125kg belastbar.
Kennt einer von euch noch andere Hersteller von guten Untergestellen, ich habe halt das "Problem" das meine Tischplatte allein 142kg wiegt... Abmaße wäre 2000x1000x60


----------



## flx23 (10. November 2020)

Meine hab ich gebraucht von einem großen Arbeitgeber aus der Region gekauft da dieser von mechanisch auf elektrisch umgestellt hat. Somit gab es einen schönen Schreibtisch für 20 Euro


----------



## Finallin (10. November 2020)

flx23 schrieb:


> Meine hab ich gebraucht von einem großen Arbeitgeber aus der Region gekauft da dieser von mechanisch auf elektrisch umgestellt hat. Somit gab es einen schönen Schreibtisch für 20 Euro



Das hilft ungemein weiter... NICHT.


----------



## Nathenhale (10. November 2020)

Ich das hilf dir nicht weiter aber . Was zum F hast du für eine Tischplatte (Marmor, Stein). 





						ERGO-Forte Tischgestell ➡️ ERGO-line Arbeitsplatzsysteme
					

Der ERGO-Forte Tisch ist die optimale Lösung für schwere Arbeitsplätze ✔️ mit stabilen Stand. Dank hochwertiger Führung ist er auch voll ausgefahren sehr robust.




					ergo-line.eu


----------



## flx23 (10. November 2020)

Finallin schrieb:


> Das hilft ungemein weiter... NICHT.


Dann Im klartext, man kann sich mal bei großen Firmen in seiner eigenen Umgebung umhören und so sehr billig an höhenverstellbare Tische kommen. Tischplatte lässt sich meistens abschrauben und eine neue montieren.


----------

